# How far out is your flash boundary game.



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Here is a fire pump disco in Queens NY. 

51’ 6”

Beat that.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I think you're going to have all of us beat, that's quite a blast radius!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

You have really good zoom on your camera.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Like me, they don't play. I once stole a dump truck and rammed it into a substation just so I could change a doorbell push button.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Here is another











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

I was shown one during a course that was something like 10,000 inches. 
I'll see if there is a picture in the manual?

Tim


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

833 feet? :vs_whistle:

I hope you find the picture.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

99cents said:


> You have really good zoom on your camera.



I have a Nightforce NSX mounted on my iPhone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

82' is not in that room...definitely a dangerous way to hook up an electric fire pump. 

looks like they came right from bus of that cubical.

there should be no disconnect there. 

everything should be in ground or encased in concrete to the fire pump controller.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Tonedeaf said:


> 82' is not in that room...definitely a dangerous way to hook up an electric fire pump.
> 
> looks like they came right from bus of that cubical.
> 
> ...



Fire pump disco is unfused from service line side per code. 

82’ one is a commercial main. Building has 5 services in the main swgr room. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

so there is no controller...you are permitted 1 disconnecting means between the source and fire pump.

and all conduits need to be encased in concrete....unless you are in some sort of out building for fire pump only use.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Tonedeaf said:


> so there is no controller...you are permitted 1 disconnecting means between the source and fire pump.
> 
> and all conduits need to be encased in concrete....unless you are in some sort of out building for fire pump only use.



Dunno all I can say is that it is in a utility and was built in the 60’s. I was there to open up the gear for a coordination study


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Is this why Boeing shut down their building with the 48K right next to the camera I was working on?

They told me I couldn't get within 80 ft of the camera until they told me it was safe.

It was quite the ordeal as I remember. It was during the annual Christmas shutdown everyone called a strike.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

LARMGUY said:


> Is this why Boeing shut down their building with the 48K right next to the camera I was working on?
> 
> They told me I couldn't get within 80 ft of the camera until they told me it was safe.
> 
> It was quite the ordeal as I remember. It was during the annual Christmas shutdown everyone called a strike.


This brings back memories. The annual Christmas shutdowns. All the Boeing maintenance electricians sitting in the shop eating donuts while the outside electrical contractors were hard at work. A couple of hours would go by and it was safe to start working on cleaning insulators and tightening connections. 
One thing I can say about Boeing was that it was a very safe place to work and it took forever to get anything done because of all the safety rules and security hurdles you had to overcome.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

VELOCI3 said:


> Fire pump disco is unfused from service line side per code.
> 
> 82’ one is a commercial main. Building has 5 services in the main swgr room.
> 
> ...



Code waives overloads and instead mandates 200% of FLA. It does NOT eliminate short circuit protection. This makes logical sense. An overload is a load problem...the pump is pulling too much. But for a fire pump we keep running until the motor just outright seized up and totally burns up. Oversized wiring allows this to occur safely. But a short circuit is an electrical problem and a big safety problem, so required by Code. So fire pumps might not follow 430 but that doesn’t mean we just throw safety out the window. They just chose a different path.

Not having a disconnect would be crazy...no way to work on it safely short of pulling utility cutouts. That would be a direct OSHA regulatory and Code regulatory issue.

I’ve had several stupid contract engineers and multiple fire marshalls get this wrong. I don’t know where they get their information from. Code is plain as day.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2013)

397 Cal!


----------

